# apám azt mondta



## francisgranada

Sziasztok!

Szülők esetében, általában elhagyjuk a határozott névelőt, például:

_... Valaki mondja meg, hogyan kell élni,
*Apám *azt mondta, ne bánts mást, ...
... *Anyám *azt mondta, hogy boldog légy,

_(Az LGT idézet azért, hogy ne saját magamat idézzem, plusz mert az idézett dal _igazán _szép ....)

Véleményetek szerint, elfogadható-e a határozott névelő ilyen (vagy ehhez hasonló) kontextusban?
 Tehát pl. _Az apám azt mondta, ne bánts mást ... Az anyám azt mondta, hogy boldog légy ... _vagy _Tegnap találkoztam az apámmal ...  
_


----------



## Zsanna

Szia Francis!

Szerintem elfogadható, de első látásra a következőket látom:

Először is figyelembe kell venni, hogy a névelő használata elég későn jelent meg a nyelvünkben, tehát eredetileg nem volt rá szükségünk és valószínű, hogy többször el lehetne hagyni manapság is, mint ahogy azt gondolnánk. (Csak nem föltétlen akkor, amikor elég sokan teszik, divatból. De itt nem erről van szó.)
Másodszor: a határozott névelő arra utal, hogy egy sor valószínűsíthető figura közül épp az apám/anyám intelmeit választom ki, márpedig a dal nem ezt sugallja szerintem, hanem azt, hogy "a szüleim ezekkel a gondolatokkal indítottak útnak az életbe" (nem másokkal ellentétben). Azaz, nem az a lényeg, hogy pl. Józsi bácsi ezt mondta, de az apám valami teljesen mást, hanem hogy a szüleim mit mondtak, hogy a tarsolyomban mit hordoztam az "élet kezdetén".


----------



## Olivier0

Szerintem elég gyakori jelenség magyarul, ha személyragos a mondat eleji főnév.
Pl. azt olvastam azelőtt: "Erőfeszítéseit siker koronázta..." és nem biztos, hogy ez más árnyalat, mint "Az erőfeszítéseit...", mivel előfordul magyarul, hogy két alak eléggé egyenértékű, ld. nemrég itt honnan/honnét, meg söprű/seprű, fölött/felett, stb.
-- Olivier


----------



## francisgranada

Szerintem mindkettőtöknek igaza van, de csak részben (gondolom...). Pl. "rég nem találkoztam apámmal" nekem természetesen hangzik, de "rég nem találkoztam szomszédommal" nem ... (habár hallani ilyeneket is, ahogy Zsanna modja).  

Tehát az _anya, apa_ szavak (szerintem) azért használosak névelő nélkül is, mert eleve egy konkrét személyt jelentenek (mint amikor nevén nevezünk valakit). Ilyen van más nyelvben is, pl. az olaszban.


----------



## Zsanna

Féltem, hogy ezt mondod, francis. Az olaszban nagyon világos az erre vonatkozó szabály, de magyarban ilyenről nem tudok. Kétségtelen azonban, hogy valami párhuzam létezik valahol.

Birtokos személyrag nélkül (köszi, Olivier0, hogy felvetetted) ugyanis valahogy így lenne a mondat: "Apa azt mondta, ne bánts mást, anya meg azt, hogy boldog legyek" és névelő ekkor sem kell - legalábbis akkor, ha a beszélő a _saját_ szüleit idézi. 
A határozott névelős változat (plusz az utolsó ige más alakban ragozva) viszont garantáltan _más _szüleit említi: "Az apa azt mondta, hogy ne bánts mást..."


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> Féltem, hogy ezt mondod, francis. ...


Tudom ...

(Már mennem kell ... holnap majd reagálok részletesebben, mert a téma érdekel)


----------

